# Solar panels on shingled roofs



## Esprit (Dec 17, 2011)

I see a lot of folks putting solar panels on shingled roofs. Won't it be a real PITA when the time comes to replace the shingles? Wouldn't it be a good investment to replace shingles with (for example) steel or a similar material that lasts much longer?


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Thats taking the easy way . .. . . .Saving the sticker shock for "later" when a new roof is required.
Not good thinking.

Up here in my snow belt area, I have never installed PV on a customers roof.


----------



## Solar Geek (Mar 14, 2014)

Very good point. We had ours on our shingled roof of new house in S.E.WI in 2003. We just chose to upgrade the shingles to outlive the estimated life of the solar panels. Not a big cost to get the different shingles.

Unlike Jim-mi, in WI at least the Milwaukee area and all suburbs, on the roof is the most common for install. We went on and then were a demonstration home for the Solar Tours through Midwest Renewable Energy Association and generally, you only saw ground mount where people had more $$ (costs quite a bit more at least here), and more clear access to sun/land.

Now, at our current place, we have ground mount so much easier to clean off snow.


----------



## Mallow (Aug 4, 2006)

I installed standing seam roof on my garage to attach solar panels to. As soon as my shingle roof on the house needs replaced I will be going with standing seam on that also.


----------



## Inthesticks (Mar 18, 2014)

Needing info on solar panels. Live in central Alabama and just haven't seen much solar use in my area.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

. . . Statement in post 3 . . . "To out live the expected life of the solar panels" . . . . . 

I have two sets of "Tri-lams" among my PV . .They were made back in the early 1980's. . . . .They are still going strong . . . . .

I have yet to see any shingled roof last 35 years and be worth a darn..............


----------



## bloogrssgrl (Jan 20, 2008)

Has anyone had any experience with the solar powered shingles? I've never seen them in real life but they are very intriguing. I've seen pictures of styles that are made to blend in with an asphalt shingle roof and ones to blend in with a curved tile roof. 
I never looked into them too much because the entire south face of our home is shaded by large deciduous trees, so kind of a moot point for us. I'm just curious if anyone here had any first hand experience with them.


----------

